# Powers & Duties of Massachusetts Constables



## niteowl1970

*Imagine what kind of crowd this seminar will bring to the Leicester PD ? The parking lot will be full of out-of-service CVPI's going back to the 90's. I doubt everyone attending will be legitimate a constable either. This thing has the potential of being a whackerfest. I feel bad for the real constables they'll have to put up with the delusional ones.

Presented by:* Attorney Patrick Rogers - Commonwealth Police Service

*Hosted by:* Leicester Police Department
90 South Main Street
Leicester, MA 01524

*When:* Wednesday, September 21, 2011 *From:* 8:15 A.M. - 1:00 P.M.

*Cost:* $145

*The Breakdown:* This seminar will cover the following topics:


The legalities concerning the serving of process - what constitutes notice?
The Eviction process (the presentation will include a thorough explanation of your duties and responsibilities concerning the summary eviction process)
Effecting arrests with a warrant (criminal) and legally summoning aid. Common Law power.
Effecting arrests with a capias (civil). Includes daytime/nighttime issues.
Jurisdictional issues (when can you have power outside your sworn territory)
The legal ramifications concerning an arrest. How to protect yourself.
Civil liability for effecting an illegal arrest. How to protect your estate & property
Civil liability for effecting an illegal entry and seizure of a dwelling. What you NEED to know.
What a constable can do to help insulate himself/herself from civil liability
The transportation of prisoners. Is it permissible to have a blue light?
The constitutional protections which must be afforded to a person in custody
How the Massachusetts General Laws permit constable to request aid to effect arrests, etc.
Ethical issues-and the use of common sense when operating in the field
All facets of the Massachusetts Firearms Law pertaining to constables will be addressed.
We will specifically address many issues of civil liability and what you can do to help insulate yourself from suit.
For more information or to register for this class use the Commonwealth Police Service website


----------



## mpd61

Omfg!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edmizer1

There will be many whackers there but probably some legit constables as well. I own a rental property and have needed the services of a constable a couple of times. Guys on my PD pointed me to a legit constable. I got to know the guy and he explained to me how he runs his business. He has a few guys working for him and he makes an extremely comfortable living. His business has no time for whackery. We have all probably gone to calls where people have called the police to complain about what a constable is doing. They are usually just enforcing the terms of a court order. I give these guys the benefit of the doubt until they prove otherwise.


----------



## Hush




----------



## Rock

Edmizer1 said:


> I give these guys the benefit of the doubt until they prove otherwise


Sorry, but I'm the exact opposite. I assume they're a whaker wanna be until they prove otherwise.


----------



## mpd61

Kill em all...Let God sort em out!!!

After all, there's only two things worse than constables...Child molesters and PT Deputies!


----------



## fra444

mpd61 said:


> Kill em all...Let God sort em out!!!After all, there's only two things worse than constables...Child molesters and PT Deputies!


WOW! REALLY?!?!?!?! You don't think that's a BIT much?


----------



## OfficerObie59

This.


Edmizer1 said:


> There will be many whackers there but probably some legit constables as well. I own a rental property and have needed the services of a constable a couple of times. Guys on my PD pointed me to a legit constable. I got to know the guy and he explained to me how he runs his business. He has a few guys working for him and he makes an extremely comfortable living. His business has no time for whackery. We have all probably gone to calls where people have called the police to complain about what a constable is doing. They are usually just enforcing the terms of a court order. I give these guys the benefit of the doubt until they prove otherwise.


Additionally, I would think those guys face a lot more liability when making arrests as they're essentially independently contracted state agents with no employer to indemnify them. They screw up and get sued, too bad so sad.


----------



## firefighter39

OfficerObie59 said:


> This.
> Additionally, I would think those guys face a lot more liability when making arrests as they're essentially independently contracted state agents with no employer to indemnify them. They screw up and get sued, too bad so sad.


When they do make an arrest how do they transport? In their POV's? I wonder what the liability would be if they get involved in an MVA with a prsioner in thier POV, talk about an insurance nightmare


----------



## CJIS

http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/InBeforeTheLock.gif


----------



## Johnny Law

How is Pat Rogers going to be able to concentrate over Corey the Constable jerking off while telling the class of his 'nad pumping "Real Stories of Mass. Process Servers"? What was that asswipes last name again? I remember Wolfman's rendition of Corey's ID card name, J. Diddle Monkeypoke, but not that douche's real name.

EDIT: It's Humphreys, took me awhile, but I found it


----------



## Guest

firefighter39 said:


> When they do make an arrest how do they transport? In their POV's? I wonder what the liability would be if they get involved in an MVA with a prsioner in thier POV, talk about an insurance nightmare


The ones I've dealt with that arrested deadbeat dads (which I am always happy to assist with) used POV's that were registered/insured as commercial vehicles. It would be the same if they owned a livery company and got into an accident.

As far as assisting constables, all the ones I've had dealings with were very professional and non-whackers; the fact they called the police to assist them shows they have common sense and aren't out to play cop. It's the ones who go out on Lone Ranger missions or flash the badge during a traffic stop that I have issues with.


----------



## quality617

I'm a big fan of Wiki, and on Wiki there is a Constable page, with a definition and a state & country list of duties and responsibilities. Now, if you aren't familiar, here's a quick lesson. The states where constables are trained and regulated have very short, concise descriptions that never change. Other states, however, that Wiki page is probably the internet's biggest pissing contest. Since anyone can edit a Wiki page, you would think in some states constables out rank the CIA. I've edited the page down to a simple paragraph several times which I believe is all encompassing without being demeaning (BTW, its been edited twice by someone else):

_The jurisdiction of Constables in Massachusetts is in most cases limited to the cities and towns in which they are appointed or elected, with limited exceptions. Constables can and usually do serve civil process, and also enforce capias arrest warrants.

_Here are a few choice lines that keep popping up by some frustrated sole that I keep deleting:

*- A Constable is by Mass General Law definiton a "POLICE OFFICER" (Chpt 90 sec 1) 
- A Constable in Massachusetts is a limited authority officer, is accepted as a law enforcement officer by the police and the various police groups such as the FOP, etc 
- constables can enforce motor law, MGL chapter 90, section 1. Who may enforce, any police officer or constable who displays his badge office.

*In addition to the several ancient case law quotes about their authority (Hartley v. Granville 1913 is popular). I'm sure by the end of the month, my paragraph will have grown into constables having line item veto authority in the legislature.


----------



## mpd61

Quality just made me soil myself. It's the same as Massasoit Police under Wiki...Somebody put a nice factual blurb in about five years ago referring to established 1966 and Chapter 73/s.18 etc. Then somebody keeps going in and changing it to SSPO MGL Ch22C HAHAHAHAHA the fools!


----------



## Guest

quality617 said:


> I'm a big fan of Wiki, and on Wiki there is a Constable page, with a definition and a state & country list of duties and responsibilities.


Wikipedia is about as reliable as a $2 watch. When I teach a college class, I state very clearly during introductions that Wikipedia is NOT an acceptable academic reference, and I'm always amazed at the number of people who still try to use it for research papers.


----------



## MA12Local

Chip on THEIR shoulders

WERE picked last

YOU'RE morons

If you're (as in you are) going to come on here and insult people, using insults such as "moron," then you might want to tighten up your grammar and spelling. Otherwise, you just come off sounding like an ass hat. 

Oh .. and you're (as in you are) about 3 years late to this one, great job!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

So what's your point douche nugget? You come here blabbering about constables but the reality is you have no clue what their actual function is. Go back under the rock you crawled from. 263 go ahead and flush this turd, I'm not in the mood to deal with cunt waffles like this today. Not after the STELLAR news I got yesterday. 

Will knock you out. LMAO. If you only knew. Cry yourself to sleep on your cock shaped pillow.


----------



## MA12Local

Could be a relative. I believe stupidity is inherited. Haha


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Real professional LinkedIn too. You sell more condos with your hat tilted to the side like that? Douche.


----------



## MA12Local

Bahahahahaha! I love Masscops, you guys are a riot!


----------



## GoArmy14

Was your brother was arrested for assaulting a female? Based on your original name you guys have some violence issues your need to work out.


----------



## FourInchFury




----------



## visible25

William Blydenburgh, would you happen to know Joesph F. Bradshaw from Warwick RI? (He was arrested for drugs btw) He was also just another fellow shitbum that popped on here late last month, you two seem keen on resurrections, if you need a new career might I suggest the Priesthood? after all, you went out of your way to make sure we knew about your squeaky clean record


----------



## FTH

I'm sure William will be very polite when he will ask to remove this thread after he realizes it comes up in Google search ...


----------



## FTH

263FPD said:


> Want to guess what the answer to that question will be?


I doubt your "hell, no" will be as polite as his request


----------



## Dan Stark

Saw the picture. 
Made assessment


----------



## visible25

Dan Stark said:


> Saw the picture.
> Made assessment


I see the resemblance


----------



## Irishpride

Hey I deleted it but thanks for quoting it to preserve it anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTH

263FPD said:


> Oh, I will be very polite. I think I was fairly polite to him the first several times. Registering with another profile pissed me off a little though. Not going to lie.


... polite, calm, gave several warnings ... No need to get pissed off with the guy that challenges uncertain number of people to a fight while his well developed female persona registers another profile ... asking to "Rise above" ...

I've done it in the past life ... administered online forum like that. It was fairly easy to find people even before everybody was on the FB and LinkedIn  Sending Denial of Service attack to their IP for several days was almost harmless fun


----------



## Dan Stark

This is not the internet presence he was looking for. Quincy huh? Hmmmmm. Too bad QPD doesn't hang their hat here anymore. I bet your on the 'roofies college girls at closing time' detail hot sheet.


----------



## FTH

mtc said:


> Maybe he's been served by Constable Hunt.....he DOES post from Quincy...


Somebody served him today ... either that, or he suffers from online Tourette Syndrome


----------



## FTH

Is he holding am Open House this weekend somewhere? That sounds like a party 

Poor kid sounds lonely and bored  May be we should add his profile to a fun adult connection website ... S&M could be right up his valley ... Question is a Man or a woman ... We could put both, he'll sort em out eventually


----------



## FTH

263FPD said:


> His female personality says that he/she was looking to hire constable for an eviction. I actually believe that story. Probably the only true thing in he/she's posts. I wonder if he had to do the tuck to post as a chick...


... Oh, so pretty! Could be a great profile picture


----------



## FTH

263FPD said:


> Done


Awwww ... Adorable  he'll like it ... If he'll be able to connect


----------



## Johnny Law

Damn it, late to the beatdown! I see that it was handled ably and capably though.


----------



## HistoryHound

How did I know just by looking at the title and date that this was not going to end well for the guy who decided to dig this one up from the grave?


----------



## 7costanza




----------



## Inspector71

263FPD said:


> I did not want to bother you. But please come by on Sunday.


I think you'll actually need him early monday a.m. V!


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

This was very entertaining!
Thanks guys.


----------



## BxDetSgt

V and Hank, another great investigative job!!! Wow, how did I miss this. LMAO. Seems to be a trend recently of resurrecting old post and yelling at them.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

We have the Constable system in Pennsylvania too, it seems to mirror what you have going on there. And yes, 9 out of 10 of them are driving retired PD Crown Vics.


----------



## Portable81

They better have food at this open house. What does everyone want? Billy's taking orders.


----------



## pahapoika

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> We have the Constable system in Pennsylvania too, it seems to mirror what you have going on there. And yes, 9 out of 10 of them are driving retired PD Crown Vics.


Interesting. Thought it was only a Mass.thing with loony constables.


----------

